# Proms archive now on line



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This has just been launched--I won't describe it, because it speaks for itself:

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/archive/*


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Ecxellent! A source to find rare orchestral transcriptions!
Sir Henry Wood FTW!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/archive/...person_id=693&all=1&tab=search&sub_tab=artist


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It took them two years to put it together. I think it will turn out to be quite popular.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> It took them two years to put it together. I think it will turn out to be quite popular.


Obviously.... It's colossal!!

The problem is that you cannot search by using as search-option "arranger/orchestrator".

For instance, I want to find all the orchestrations/arrangements by Sir Henry Wood. 
Using the "Show composer's works" option won't do any good, as it shows only a minority of his. 
I have to click on "Show all the performances" instead, which are approximately 23000 entries, and afterwards scour them all!.... 
Oh boy............

I've sent them an e-mail about this.... Because at the BBC Proms concerts numerous rare orchestrations have appeared so far.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the beta version, so it's early in the day. Maybe once they've had some feedback such as yours they'll expand the search functions.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Yes let's wait.

*One day left for the BBC Proms 2010 to kick off
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2010/whatson/1607.shtml*


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow! I've been hoping they'd do something like this for a long time.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Mahler 8 was rather impressive last night. It really did have everything. Exploring spirituality and the human condition, no wonder Mahler thought it was his best work.

Can't wait for Die Meistersinger von Nuremberg tonight!


----------



## Altius (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, BBC Proms are eight week continuous concert presented at the Albert hall in South Kensington, London. Check the details

BBC Proms 2010 UK


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Mahler 8 was rather impressive last night. It really did have everything. Exploring spirituality and the human condition, no wonder Mahler thought it was his best work.


You can listen to it here for the next few days:

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00swrrh*

I just caught today's repeat performance on BBC Radio 3. It was a real barnstormer.


----------

